# Icd 765.10



## prem_ponnuru (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi,

Can anybody explain me the usage of ICD 765.10

Can we use this icd for a 3 yrs old patient to indicate that he/she is preterm baby.

Thanks for all the replys.

Regards,

Prem, B.Pharm;CPC


----------



## dmaec (Oct 13, 2008)

no, you can't - it's a newborn code only (the little yellow N to the right of the 765.1 means newborn only)


----------



## prem_ponnuru (Oct 14, 2008)

*Thx*

Hi Donna,

Thx for  your response. 

Prem,B.Pharm,CPC


----------

